# Natures Specialties



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

For those that use Natures Specialties they now have a special going buy 4 products and get the 4th one free of equal or lesser value. There is no coupon code it will be deducted when the order is processed. What a great deal that you only have to pay for 3 products! Pet Shampoo for Dogs and Cats - Nature's Specialties


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

OMG thank you!!! Nature's Specialties is my ultimate favorite and I am all out right now of both shampoo & conditioner. I was planning on trying Pure Paws, but at this price, I think I will have to stick with NS!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I have used Natures Specialities but there is no comparsion to that and Pure Paws. I love pure paws......


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> I have used Natures Specialities but there is no comparsion to that and Pure Paws. I love pure paws......


 
I have used both the Natures Specialties and the Pure Paws and i go back and forth with them i like both equally. Since Chloe has allergies i love the NS Lav-N-Derm for her.


----------

